# Random Pics of Your ERG's



## Justin Bailey (Nov 10, 2008)

Welp we did for 6's and 7's why not for 8's and beyond?


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 10, 2008)

Always wondered why there wasnt one. Ill go


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 10, 2008)

awesome, I remember ogling over that 8 when you first showed it off on project guitar. Awesome work as always, brian.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Always wondered why there wasnt one. Ill go



besides the body woods and the painted neck and the neck thru on the SC-608b what is the differnce between hese two? like what one is better for the money?

and where is the SC-608b made?


----------



## GazPots (Nov 10, 2008)

That's all i got untili get more batteries.


----------



## Kronpox (Nov 10, 2008)

the only picture I really have of mine and my friend's


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh an small teaser of the next 8 string Ive got under way!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 10, 2008)

to brutalized.

i have been wondering about the inner cut on horns. are you notching it with a band saw and then cutting it out? then do you shape by sanding?

jym



GazPots said:


> That's all i got untili get more batteries.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Nov 10, 2008)

> i have been wondering about the inner cut on horns. are you notching it with a band saw and then cutting it out? then do you shape by sanding?



well I rough cut the body to shape and than sand to the shape I need with a spindel Sander and than do the rest by hand

here is a Zebra Wood Body I just sanded to shape


----------



## jymellis (Nov 10, 2008)

how do you shape the neck? i have read alot about it but havent really found a conventional way. prolly the way i have read that i would do is the rough cut and have a pre shaped cresent cut into a wooden "handle" lined with sand paper? yours are really nicely profiled!


----------



## REDBEARD (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a neat pic next to a "regular" guitar, my framus diablo. Haha, its tiny


----------



## W4D (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 10, 2008)

W4D said:


>


 What scale is that it looks pretty big to me? maybe i am just seeing wrong


----------



## W4D (Nov 10, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> What scale is that it looks pretty big to me? maybe i am just seeing wrong



28" scale


----------



## W4D (Nov 10, 2008)

My Custom Halo 7 String


----------



## Gregk (Nov 10, 2008)

Already exists 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...51985-post-pictures-of-you-and-your-ergs.html


----------



## GazPots (Nov 10, 2008)

Nah, thats for people who want to show themselves.


This one is just for the axes.


----------



## Gregk (Nov 10, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> besides the body woods and the painted neck and the neck thru on the SC-608b what is the differnce between hese two? like what one is better for the money?
> 
> and where is the SC-608b made?



Well besides those its just hell of alot nicer looking and for some reason the ibanez just felt cheap to me. I love the bridge alot more too, i would use these on every guitar if i could. The next on the Ibby is alot thinner though, which is also a plus but after playing the ESP more, i like it better because its only slightly thicker. Its not a baseball bat. Also Locking tuners = win. Only reason id ever choose the 2228 over this is because of the next pickup. The middle pickup for soloing is pretty sweet though

And they are made in Korea, but dont that fool you. These are finely made guitars, like most of the upper LTDs ive played.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 11, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> Well besides those its just hell of alot nicer looking and for some reason the ibanez just felt cheap to me. I love the bridge alot more too, i would use these on every guitar if i could. The next on the Ibby is alot thinner though, which is also a plus but after playing the ESP more, i like it better because its only slightly thicker. Its not a baseball bat. Also Locking tuners = win. Only reason id ever choose the 2228 over this is because of the next pickup. The middle pickup for soloing is pretty sweet though
> 
> And they are made in Korea, but dont that fool you. These are finely made guitars, like most of the upper LTDs ive played.



sweet, Yeah Im planning on getting one of those two soon and I was wondering what would be better and all. I have played the RG8 before.

And I have a H-07 and I love it it feels better made then ANY of the other guitars I hade. So that doesnt really bother me, the Korea thing 

Also oes the EMG lot the tone of th wood come out like passives? of does it even matter what woods yyou use with EMGs? 


And This is for those8 string for anyone who says to take it to the Gear section   you guys


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 11, 2008)

You know alot of people say the wood doesnt matter with EMGs and some day it totally matters. I never noticed a huge different until i went from the 2228s Basswood to the 608s Mohagony. HUGE difference, the 608 was alot richer and brighter


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 11, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> You know alot of people say the wood doesnt matter with EMGs and some day it totally matters. I never noticed a huge different until i went from the 2228s Basswood to the 608s Mohagony. HUGE difference, the 608 was alot richer and brighter



in all fairness, those arent excatly the same as the 707's and 85's


----------



## Zoltta (Nov 11, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> in all fairness, those arent excatly the same as the 707's and 85's



Yeah thats true but i was just sharing my experience with 808s


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 11, 2008)

cool, I might just get the 608 even though it has that inlay


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 12, 2008)

The inlay's pretty cool tbh.


----------



## HellMinor (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the inlay on the 608 either, but I don't find it affects the tone at all  so I don't care.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 21, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> The inlay's pretty cool tbh.



SRC©  not my style Plus My Initials are not SRC 



HellMinor said:


> I'm not a fan of the inlay on the 608 either, but I don't find it affects the tone at all  so I don't care.



that's true I guess


----------



## GazPots (Nov 23, 2008)

Too much chat and not enough pics. 
























































































Lovely.


----------



## fazz (Dec 2, 2008)

All my guitars and gear are actually in one place for the first time in 4 years, so I got to take a pic. Plus, this is my first time posting anything here. This pic has my 8 mainly, with my 9 string behind it and a 7-string in another stand. They're all 25.5" scale (except for the les pauls). Some people talk metaphorically about the guitar/gear room being their "toy" room. Well, this room was literally my toy room until I brought all my crap back from our practice space. I'll try to take more pictures before this all leaves to my bands new practice space.


----------



## darren (Dec 2, 2008)

I demand more pics of those! Who built your 7, 8 and 9? 

Oh, and


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 2, 2008)

SUPERB! I am definitely going to need to see more photos!


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow 9 string @ 25.5? I would have to hear it to not believe that the 9th string isn't floppier than a 90 year old without Viagra.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd imagine its a low F with a high A which is doable on 25.5 since esp and others make 8 stringers with that scale length.



Gaz


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm really intrigued by the guitar on the far right, as the heel looks surprisingly long and thick, and it only has a neck pickup. 

Very, very unique collection there.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 3, 2008)

fazz said:


> All my guitars and gear are actually in one place for the first time in 4 years, so I got to take a pic. Plus, this is my first time posting anything here. This pic has my 8 mainly, with my 9 string behind it and a 7-string in another stand. They're all 25.5" scale (except for the les pauls). Some people talk metaphorically about the guitar/gear room being their "toy" room. Well, this room was literally my toy room until I brought all my crap back from our practice space. I'll try to take more pictures before this all leaves to my bands new practice space.


OMG need more pics and where do you buol all those?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 3, 2008)

GazPots said:


> I'd imagine its a low F with a high A which is doable on 25.5 since esp *and others make 8 stringers with that scale length.*
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz




What other company makes an 8 string at 25.5"??


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 4, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> What other company makes an 8 string at 25.5"??



Whoever made the guy above's guitars?


----------



## GazPots (Dec 4, 2008)

Sherman guitars, Halo guitars aswell as others i can't remember at the one time i want to.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 4, 2008)

I want an ERG


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 4, 2008)

you and me both, man


----------



## Pauly (Dec 4, 2008)

darren said:


> I demand more pics of those! Who built your 7, 8 and 9?
> 
> Oh, and


----------



## fazz (Dec 4, 2008)

The guitars in the pic are by a now defunct company called HCG Guitars. It was around for a couple of years and then the owner decided to go back and do music (performing). Thus he didn't have time to make guitars any longer. These were made a while ago when only a couple of makers were making 8 strings, much less nines (~1999). Now a lot of people are making eights and I thought I would never see the day when Ibanez would make an 8. I'm glad to see it spread and people now think I'm a little less of a weirdo for having these things. 

The 9 and 8 are strung with High G's. They are .007 and I've never been able to tune one to A without it breaking. The 9 string has 36 frets and it is dog pitch land to hit that high G. It doesn't sustain, but it's a gimmick  I'll take more pics soon.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 6, 2008)

fazz said:


> The guitars in the pic are by a now defunct company called HCG Guitars. It was around for a couple of years and then the owner decided to go back and do music (performing). Thus he didn't have time to make guitars any longer. These were made a while ago when only a couple of makers were making 8 strings, much less nines (~1999). Now a lot of people are making eights and I thought I would never see the day when Ibanez would make an 8. I'm glad to see it spread and people now think I'm a little less of a weirdo for having these things.
> 
> The 9 and 8 are strung with High G's. They are .007 and I've never been able to tune one to A without it breaking. The 9 string has 36 frets and it is dog pitch land to hit that high G. It doesn't sustain, but it's a gimmick  I'll take more pics soon.




Just a quick mental calculation: That would mean your smacking a high G7 there?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 6, 2008)

fazz said:


> The guitars in the pic are by a now defunct company called HCG Guitars. It was around for a couple of years and then the owner decided to go back and do music (performing). Thus he didn't have time to make guitars any longer. These were made a while ago when only a couple of makers were making 8 strings, much less nines (~1999). Now a lot of people are making eights and I thought I would never see the day when Ibanez would make an 8. I'm glad to see it spread and people now think I'm a little less of a weirdo for having these things.
> 
> The 9 and 8 are strung with High G's. They are .007 and I've never been able to tune one to A without it breaking. The 9 string has 36 frets and it is dog pitch land to hit that high G. It doesn't sustain, but it's a gimmick  I'll take more pics soon.



i have heard that there is a .006 gauge made just for high A


----------



## fazz (Dec 8, 2008)

If they make a .006, that would be great..and very thin too. If the open high G is 392 hz, then 3 octaves above that should be 3136 hz, which is G7. So, I have 76 of the keys covered of a piano (with the low string being an F1). Not too bad for a fixed scale length. The fanned fret guitar can cover the whole thing, I think, when strung up correctly. Anyways, heres a better full frontal of the 8 and 9 with an HCG 6 string. The 9 string has 36 frets, the 8 string=32 frets, and the 6 string =30 fret. It was more about having it there than actually playing that high. My stage guitars are actually les pauls.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 8, 2008)

fazz said:


> If they make a .006, that would be great..and very thin too.



.005 if you wanted 

http://garrygoodman.com/order.htm


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> .005 if you wanted
> 
> Order



holy shit .005 

and he's working on making .004's, .003's, and .002's


----------



## GazPots (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember playing 8's before on a 24'' and it felt like i was playing on nothing so i cannot imagine what a 5 is like.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2008)

fazz said:


> If they make a .006, that would be great..and very thin too. If the open high G is 392 hz, then 3 octaves above that should be 3136 hz, which is G7. So, I have 76 of the keys covered of a piano (with the low string being an F1). Not too bad for a fixed scale length. The fanned fret guitar can cover the whole thing, I think, when strung up correctly. Anyways, heres a better full frontal of the 8 and 9 with an HCG 6 string. The 9 string has 36 frets, the 8 string=32 frets, and the 6 string =30 fret. It was more about having it there than actually playing that high. My stage guitars are actually les pauls.



Those are awesome, who built them? Does the builder have a website?


----------



## Crucified (Dec 8, 2008)

fazz said:


> The guitars in the pic are by a now defunct company called HCG Guitars. It was around for a couple of years and then the owner decided to go back and do music (performing). Thus he didn't have time to make guitars any longer. These were made a while ago when only a couple of makers were making 8 strings, much less nines (~1999). Now a lot of people are making eights and I thought I would never see the day when Ibanez would make an 8. I'm glad to see it spread and people now think I'm a little less of a weirdo for having these things.
> 
> The 9 and 8 are strung with High G's. They are .007 and I've never been able to tune one to A without it breaking. The 9 string has 36 frets and it is dog pitch land to hit that high G. It doesn't sustain, but it's a gimmick  I'll take more pics soon.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2008)

Crucified said:


>



Whoops... thanks for the repost, I completely missed that.

Shame they're gone, as those are cool as hell


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 8, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> he's working on making .004's, .003's, and .002's




Yeah, I think thats a little redonkulous though, I mean .002? You do a slide on that thing and it slices your finger off like a cheese slicer.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 13, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> Yeah, I think thats a little redonkulous though, I mean .002? You do a slide on that thing and it slices your finger off like a cheese slicer.



I agree. The only way I could see using a .002 is if you had an 8 string and had it tuned E A D G B e a d


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 13, 2008)

Cant wait til i can post pics in here


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 14, 2008)

Can I see some back shots of those beautiful guitars? Curious about the neck access.


----------



## Tuned2F (Dec 21, 2008)

GazPots said:


> I remember playing 8's before on a 24'' and it felt like i was playing on nothing so i cannot imagine what a 5 is like.



Almost half of nothing!


----------



## GazPots (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump for a long overdue sticky. 



If its still unstickied i may pm a mod.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 26, 2008)

Could we get a mod to sticky this please?


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 10, 2009)

.002??????????????????????????????????????????????

the suicide string???


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is one of the 8's that I made. It has a 30" scale. This is the 2nd or 3rd one actually. I don't play them much by if I had time to practice I would play an 8. 

It is tuned e-a-d-g-c-f-a-d so the lowest 4 string are just like a bass and the highest 6 string are just like a guitar tuned down 1 whole step. I find this to be really easy to visualize all of the same patterns that I already know from a regular guitar. 

To answer the usual questions I get about it, 

Q-That is a thick neck, how does it play?
A-The neck is pretty wide but it is based on an 8 string classical and has an asymmetrical neck profile. It is alot easier to play than it looks.

Q-What is the guitar made out of?
A-Bamboo neck thru, poplar wings, spalted maple top

Q-What strings do you use?
A-I use Ernie Ball strings for most of it but I started using a .104 with a guitar ball end from Garry Goodmans company Octave4plus. The .104 is much better suited to this guitar than the Ernie Ball .090. One really nice thing about Garry's strings is that they actually reach the tuners on a long instrument. octave4plus.com


----------



## Adam (Mar 16, 2009)

I built this one last summer, tuned B-A
Specs: 
25.5" scale
2 piece mahogany body
5 piece hard maple/purpleheart multi-laminate neck with scarf joint
Zircote fingerboard
25 Dunlop 6000 super jumbo frets
MOP offset inlays
EMG 808's (18volt mod ) 
3 way toggle
volume 
momentary killswitch
SPST switch to break circuit b/w battery and output jack so I can leave the guitar plugged in.
Neutrik locking jack
Hipshot 8 string bridge with graphtech saddles
Gotoh tuners
Rusty Cooley/Paul Gilbert mod lower horn
Dunlop strap locks


----------

